# Bastards (Carrying camera kit around)



## Tankus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a (Lowepro) slingshot 100 for a day bag .....best camera bag I've ever had ..and Ive had a few ..it carries like a normal rucksack , its compact ...and you can swing it around (single strap) on the move and get easy access to the camera and len's without having to take it off ...Quick and easy to use







I normally keep a 250 or 300mm and some filters in the top compartment ....anyway ..around Westminster the otherday ..and walking back for a quick pint at the Tattershall , swung the bag around to put my camera back in ...and the top compartment was fully open and my (empty) filter case had gone (looked like a leather wallet I guess) .... fortunately thats all that was in there, as I was using the lens ........It could have been expensive .

First time ever ... I've been robbed ....either on my person or at home ...(and I've been to Spain with this bag and kit). .... now had to buy a pair of small black combination locks (see above) to seal the bag when its on my back in urban areas ....but it really slows the speed I can get access to the camera ...which is...... occasionally a frustration ..and a few lost shots ......

How do you normally carry your kit around , or deal with this  ?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2011)

In London or crowded places in general, in front, even if it's a day pack and looks weird worn like that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2011)

Usually, in something that doesn't look like it contains anything worth nicking. Currently a French leather-lined canvas ammo bag like this






slung crosswise. The leather lining makes it pretty robustl and knock-resistant, and it doesn't say "nick me" like some photo-kit bags do.

Bastard to lose your filters, though. Decent ones aren't cheap (although it's unlikely the dip will know what they're worth).


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just use a standard rucksack. And when im walking around camera in hand I wrap the strap tightly around my wrist so it forces the grab mould of the camera into my hand


----------



## weltweit (Oct 31, 2011)

I use an small ordinary (non photo) rucksack, my camera inside is in a wooly hat for protection against knocks. In the two side pockets I have filters and spare batteries and the like. Usually once I have the camera out it stays on its strap in front of me where I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2011)

I always use a regular, slightly knackered looking backpack,and wrap my lens and camera up in bobble hats and socks. Does the job.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 31, 2011)

I may have to go back to a small daysack again ....with a towel and waterproofs around the inside .......in urban areas ...and keep the slingshot for the landscapes.....bit of a pain though as I've got so used to the ease and speed of access ....ah well


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

Nicking lenses is proper on the rise in London. So many people have their camera out, but behind them, removing the lense is so easy and they're worth so much money. Yesterday I saw some Oriental chap with moohasive telephoto jobbie, slung behind him mooching along Aldwych. Felt like nicking it meself.


----------

